# Christina Aguilera's flaweless skin



## vanilla_sky (Mar 22, 2006)

I wasn't sure where to put this thread, but since it considers famous person, I will try here, on Entertainment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was looking at Christina's recent pics in high resolution and I was stunned. her skin is so perfect! I am so jelaous :sdrop: 

I wonder what is she using... or is it all great genes...?

here is some pictures for your enjoyment!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 22, 2006)

i dont know but i know she wears alot of makeup!


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 22, 2006)

she does wear alot of makeup so its hard to tell what is under there. I would love to see her with no makeup on so I would know if mu is covering it up or I would be awed. If her skin is that flawless with out makeup WOW


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

From the first pic, you can tell her foundation is a thick formulation, but since it matches her skintone so well you don't notice it as a "mask."

As Jennifer said, I would love to see her without her makeup! But I very much doubt that would happen...


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 22, 2006)

a cousin of mine actually saw her at some restaurant in santa monica a couple of years ago, with her hair pulled back and no make up but she had huge sunglasses on and she got her on her cell phone and her skin looked pretty damn good, the pic was kind of far of course cuz she didnt go up to her and we assumed she wasnt wearing any makeup since she wasnt wearing lipstick.


----------



## KISKA (Mar 22, 2006)

christina aquileras flawless skin my butt. :laughing:


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 22, 2006)

haha, I wish my skin looked that good with thick layer of foundation. I tried so many different ones, but it never looks flawless, especially from up close. if its her foundation, then I will do a lot to know what cosmetics does such wonders

well, I am not fan of Christina or anything, but I happen to have this little hobby of looking at pictures of celebrities:icon_redf and I seen a lot of High Resolution pics of different stars. Many of them look great from far away, but from up close you can see pores, lines, spots, uneavenness, normal stuff. and here, i cannoot see it really. I think her skin is gorgeaus.

Other celebrity that has really beautiful skin is Jessica Alba.

If its not their skin, I hope I will find a foundation one day that will make me look like this


----------



## shorts22 (Mar 22, 2006)

hey vanilla sky...where do you find these high resol. pictures of celebs??


----------



## lainey (Mar 22, 2006)

i think it's a combination fo good skin + heavy makeup.


----------



## BeneBaby (Mar 23, 2006)

She is definitely wearing a full coverage foundation. Her skin does look smooth though. Foundation can't cover the tell-tale "bumps" of acne. I am sure she has okay skin, but not that perfect.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 23, 2006)

I tried full coverage foundations and still, many imperfections were visible... maybe you girls could recommend something to achieve this effect that we can see on Christina's pictures?


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 23, 2006)

You may have already seen this, but I googled Celebrities without make-up and found *this*.


----------



## looooch (Mar 23, 2006)

maybe you can try Kevyn Aucoins Sensual Skin Enhancer. It's def a full coverage foudation and requires some patients to get used to but it should be worth it if it gives you flawless looking skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nessicle (Mar 23, 2006)

I love her blusher! I wonder what colour it is? To me it looks like MAC Coygirl or Dame??


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 23, 2006)

her skin does look flawless, but that's almost like what my skin looks like with SFF on and believe me, my skin is FAR from flawless.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 23, 2006)

looooch and jenifer, thanks for the suggestions

jenifer, I found your thread about SFF with pictures... now I definitely have to try it atches:


----------



## KISKA (Mar 23, 2006)

So I opened one picture finally &amp; I do see some little covered up pimples under her eye and around her lips aswell as some lines on her forehead....like benebaby said she probably has okay skin but not flawless.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 23, 2006)

ok, ok, so it's not flawless :laughno: for me it is though, maybe because my own is so far away from that look.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 3, 2006)

yikes!


----------



## spazbaby (Apr 3, 2006)

I think it looks like airbrush makeup. It's just too well-blended to be applied manually.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Apr 3, 2006)

Well first, I know Christina has always been an avid user of Noxema cleanser. I'm sure that's not the only thing she uses, but she's often talked about how she uses it all the time.

Second, you wouldn't believe my skin if you saw me without makeup, and yet with Revlon's heavy Colorstay foundation and some good concealer and loose powder, I can fake the illusion of flawless skin. Of course, up close, you could obviously see _something_, and Christina's actually looks really good up close!

Third, Christina looks so classy in those pictures!! I haven't seen recent pics of her, and I think she looks great!!


----------



## KISKA (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah,these are the only pics I have seen her look classy in.:clap


----------

